# North American Pro Archery Series Oct 8, 2011



## BadRelease (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll be there, who else is going??? Come on guys, lets build this Archery Series into something big!!!!!!! It will not happen 
without our participation. Let's GO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's in?


----------



## BadRelease (Jan 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Oct is too late to be holding shoots in most cases. I love field more then anything. But MOST people are gonna be in hunting mode by then and could care less about going to a shoot. The others are gonna be watching football. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Oct. was to overwellming choice due to the fall color of the mountains. It is a great chance to bring the family to mountains this time of year.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

i'll be there hope the weather is great i'll even try to get some folks to come


----------



## BadRelease (Jan 6, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

:bump:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

_For Results visit the NAPAS Home page 
www.northamericanproarcheryseries.com_


----------

